# Verkrampfen in schwerem Gelände?



## noodle (19. Oktober 2012)

Moinmoin Leute, der Jannik hier 

Seit einigen Wochen bin ich jetzt begeisterter Downhiller...ein neues Radl ist da, und ich fahre regelmäßig in den Harz um dort diverse Strecken zu "erkunden".

Mein Problem dabei...schon nach der ersten Abfahrt fällt es mir schwer, die nächsten Abfahrten zu genießen...meine Hände verkrampfen unheimlich schnell...vorher hatte ich ein Superenduro, da waren zusätzlich die Arme noch wesentlich mehr belastet und taten ebenso weh...jetzt mit 200 mm vorn und hinten geht das aber klar... trotzdem...sobald das Gelände kompliziert wird (im Harz heißt das ja vor Allem: Wurzeln und noch mehr Wurzeln) muss ich zwangsläufig meine Finger an der Bremse haben, einfach, um das Terrain zu Erfassen...
Die Konsequenz: ich bremse fast permanent, weshalb meine Hände in kürzester Zeit vollkommen tot sind und ich alle paar hundert Meter eine Pause machen muss..
Was meint ihr...wie soll ich darauf reagieren?

Soll ich mir einen direkteren, offeneren Fahrstil angewöhnen? Also: Blick weiter nach vorn und laufen lassen...

Soll ich meine Hände und Arme trainieren - also an die Belastung gewöhnen? Wenn ja: wie geh ich das am besten an?

Soll ich mich um andere Bremsen kümmern? Bzw: die Positionierung der Bremshebel überdenken? Gegebenenfalls größere Griffe? (meine jetzigen sind sehr schmal - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auch das ein Grund für's Verkrampfen sein kann. Habt ihr dafür vielleicht Tipps? Also...welche Bremsen leisten besonders viel und welche Griffe haben einen großen Durchmesser? Ich bin in dem Bereich noch nicht so fit 


Soweit erstmal vielen Dank fürs Lesen 

Allerbeste Grüße an Alle!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Oktober 2012)

Also die ersten beiden Punkte, mehr laufen lassen und Krafttraining sind schon gute Ideen und schaden nie. Laufen lassen natürlich nur da und so schnell, dass Du Dein individuelles SicherheitsMinimum erhältst. Gutes Krafttraining kannst Du bspw.mit einem Tennisball machen.

Bremse würde ich erstmal lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie viele Finger hast Du an der Bremse? 
Bei mir hat es schwer geholfen mich daran zu gewöhnen nur mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen, das krampfen kam bei mir davon dass Ringfinger und kleiner Finger allein einfach überfordert waren. 

Ich krampfe jetzt nur noch vor Panik, nicht erschöpfung


----------



## jan84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Grundposition (Arme und Beine angewinkelt, Gewicht zentral, Oberkörper richtung horizontale) beachten, je Bremse nur ein Finger und darauf achten, dass dein Gewicht von den Beinen getragen wird (Heavy feet, light hands ). Der Oberkörper muss aussm Rücken aus in Position gehalten werden, die Arme sind NICHT (!) dafür da den Oberkörper die ganze Zeit abzustützen, sondern für die Bedienung des Lenkers.
Ansonsten entspannt fahren. Der Nachbarthread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600947 ist auch ziemlich ergibig und gut in Sachen fahrtechnik. Das Buch Masterin Mountainbike Skills von Brian Lopes ist auch äußerst empfehlenswert.


grüße,
Jan


----------



## kbikeexklusive (19. Oktober 2012)

Gutes Kommentar  jan84.


----------



## noodle (19. Oktober 2012)

Defintiv guter kommentar, jan84 
 @ _Ferkelmann_: tennisball find ich gut  durchaus kreativ x) ...werd ich tun 
 @ _Eduard Haarig_: das mit den fingern war ne sache, die ich jahrelang bearbeitet hab...anfangs fuhr ich mit zwei fingern an der bremse, und hätte dafür die hand ins feuer gelegt...aber mit zunehmendem schwierigkeitsgrad musste ich dann doch 3 finger am griff haben, einfach, um die fahrsicherheit zu wahren ...ich MUSS dazu jedoch auch sagen: wenn ich mit zwei fingern bremse, verkrampfe ich nicht so schnell (zumindest glaube ich, die erfahrung gemacht zu haben...)
 @ _Jan84_: ich seh schon, ich kann hier noch was lernen...ich hatte schon viele kommentare aufgeschnappt, in denen es heißt "gewicht aufs vorderrad bringen" ...deswegen hab ich mich immer drauf konzentriert, das gewicht möglichst gleichmäßig auf beide räder zu verteilen... dem komfort zur liebe hab ich natürlich auch gern den oberkörper vorne abgestützt... wenn ich das richtig verstehe, soll ich also möglichst flach überm rad hängen, mit dem gewicht zentral und angewinkelten armen...der lenker locker inner hand, ein finger je bremse, der blick weit vorn und soviel wie möglich ungebremst laufen lassen...
hab ich was falsch verstanden?? ich werd mich jetzt mal deinem link widmen 

danke soweit erstmal an alle!!

bin nachwievor offen für weitere meinungen und anregungen


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube es kommt da auf die Bremse an, in der Regeln muss man aber garnicht so fest am Hebel ziehen wie man glaubt, aus meiner Erfahrung eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## noodle (19. Oktober 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt da auf die Bremse an, in der Regeln muss man aber garnicht so fest am Hebel ziehen wie man glaubt, aus meiner Erfahrung eher das Gegenteil.



Hmm...vllt liegts ja an meiner Bremse...wenn ich mich nicht täusche hab ich ne code r am radl...2 jahre alt ...beim antesten auf der straße hat die tierisch gebissen...aber als ich heut nachmittag oben in braunlage auf der strecke fuhr, musste ich doch härter zupacken als erwartet ...
ich hatte fast das gefühl, dass die elixir 7 , die ich noch ein paar wochen zuvor am alten radl hatte, mehr konnte...allerdings bin ich mit dem neuen bike auch gleich etwas schneller unterwegs gewesen UND es wiegt mehr...schwierig popierig...helft's mir!


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Oktober 2012)

Genug Bumms sollte die Code auf jeden fall haben.
Wenn du das Gefühl hast mit 2 oder mehr Fingern bremsen zu müssen, dann liegts eventuell auch dran, dass die Bremshebel nicht korrekt ausgerichtet sind. Wenn die nämlich zu nah am Griff sind, hast du allein aufgrund der geringeren Hebelwirkung (Zeigfinger sitzt zu weit innen am bremshebel) allein mit dem Zeigefinger nicht die optimale Verzögerung.

richte die Bremsen mal nach dieser Anleitung aus: http://www.sram.com/avid/setup-guides/hydraulic-brake-setup

wenn alles passend eingestellt ist, reicht ein Finger locker...

zum thema griffe: ich hatte mit normal dimensionierten griffen auch immer krampfende hände. seit ich etwas dickere griffen fahre (lizard skins northshore) hab ich subjektiv mehr halt ohne so fest zukrampfen zu müssen...


----------



## Mitglied (20. Oktober 2012)

Es ist nicht die Bremse; es ist schlicht Deine Kraftausdauer und die ungewohnte Belastung. Entweder gezieltes Training, oder fahren, fahren, fahren bis sich die benötigte Muskulatur von selbst bildet.


----------



## Marc B (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie man locker bleibt kann man u.a. vom Greg Minnaar abschauen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (21. Oktober 2012)

noodle schrieb:


> Defintiv guter kommentar, jan84
> [...]
> @ _Jan84_: ich seh schon, ich kann hier noch was lernen...ich hatte schon viele kommentare aufgeschnappt, in denen es heißt "gewicht aufs vorderrad bringen" ...deswegen hab ich mich immer drauf konzentriert, das gewicht möglichst gleichmäßig auf beide räder zu verteilen... dem komfort zur liebe hab ich natürlich auch gern den oberkörper vorne abgestützt... wenn ich das richtig verstehe, soll ich also möglichst flach überm rad hängen, mit dem gewicht zentral und angewinkelten armen...der lenker locker inner hand, ein finger je bremse, der blick weit vorn und soviel wie möglich ungebremst laufen lassen...
> hab ich was falsch verstanden?? ich werd mich jetzt mal deinem link widmen
> ...



Genau. Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad brauchst Du schon, ohne fehlts halt an Grip vorne. Wie das Gewicht "ins Rad" kommt ist dafür egal, der Schwerpunkt muss nur ausreichend weit vorne sein. Der "Trick" ist dann halt, den Oberkörper aus dem Rücken raus zu halten. Dadurch kannst Du die Front viel besser frei arbeiten lassen. Dadurch kommste zum einen besser durch grobes Gelände und zum anderen wird auch die Gefahr über den Lenker zu gehen wesentlich geringer. 
Bei ner lockeren Front läuft diese viel besser auch über gröbere Hindernisse und hängt sich da nicht so schnell auf. 
Mit dem Oberkörper runter muss man um ausreichend "Aktionsradius" mit den Armen haben. Wenn man am "langen Arm" (extremfall gestreckte Arme => Abstand Schulter-Griffe = Armlänge) fährt und einem das Vorderrad wegrutscht kann man quasi nicht mehr reagieren. Sind die Arme stark angewinkelt (Schulter-Griffe = halbe Armlänge) und einem rutscht das Vorderrad weg kann man die Arme einfach entsprechend wieder kurz ein bisschen Strecken und das Rad einfangen. 

Ist man in irgendeiner "extremen" Position (Arme/Beine voll gestreckt oder übertrieben stark angewinkelt) fehlt es einem immer an Handlungsmöglichkeiten in einer Richtung. 

grüße & viel Spaß beim üben,
Jan


----------



## noodle (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heute mal ein wenig auf dem heimischen Trail unterwegs, um das hier erfahrene ein wenig auszutesten.
Ich hatte lustigerweise GARKEINE Probleme mit den Bremsen...das liegt vermutlich daran, dass das Terrain ziemlich lässig ist/war ...weicher Waldboden..wenig Wurzeln, sogut wie keine Steine...
Bei der Gelegenheit ist mir allerdings klargeworden...die Reifen, die ich momentan drauf hab, sind vollkommen fertig....vielleicht hatte ich deswegen einen falschen/schlechten Eindruck von meinen Bremsen... 

Trotzdem quietsch die VR Bremse und leistet sehr sehr wenig...kennt sich hier jemand aus mit der Code R oder kann mir spontan sagen, wie ich meine Bremsen schnell auf Vordermann kriege, bzw. wie ich erfahre, ob meine Bremsanlage in guter Verfassung ist??


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Oktober 2012)

hab keine code, aber ein paar fragen:

wieviel wiegst du fahrfertig?
welche Scheibengröße (und welche Scheiben) fährst du?
Welche Art Beläge fährst du (und wieviel km haben die inzwischen runter?
Hast du die Bremse zu Beginn vernünftig eingebremst?
Wie ist der Druckpunkt der Bremse? Definiert oder schwammig?


lg
Georg


----------



## noodle (21. Oktober 2012)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> hab keine code, aber ein paar fragen:
> 
> wieviel wiegst du fahrfertig?
> welche Scheibengröße (und welche Scheiben) fährst du?
> ...



inklusive ausrüstung dürften es etwas mehr als 80kg sein...
vorne sowie hinten 200er scheiben und alles komplett code r ...oder gibt es da verschiedene scheiben?
das rad ist gebraucht und ich hab es erst seit ein paar tagen...ich muss gestehen...ich hab keine ahnung, wieviel die bremsen gelaufen sind...aber , so wie es sich anfühlt, schon eine ganze menge..

der druckpunkt vorne ist relativ klar...die bremse leistet dort trotzdem relativ wenig...sie quietscht und des wars 
hinten kann die bremse "mittel" und "stillstand" ...dazwischen scheint es nichts zu geben...


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Oktober 2012)

ok, die code mit 200er scheiben sollte bei dem gewicht keinesfalls überfordert sein.

wenn das rad ein gebrauchtkauf war, wärs vielleicht angebracht sich mal die beläge anzuschauen. wenn die runter sind oder die oberfläche spiegelglatt zugesetzt ist, kann es nicht schaden neue beläge zu kaufen.

ob organisch oder sintermetall ist geschmackssache. ich würde eher zu sinter tendieren, da du da kein so extremes fading wie bei organischen belägen hast.

wichtig ist, dass du vor einsetzen der neuen beläge die scheiben ordentlich saubermachst (isoprop oder aceton/wasser mix) und dann die neuen beläge ordentlich einbremst bevor du es richtig krachen lässt.

auf kurz oder lang ist es sicher auch sinnvoll, sich ein entlüftungskit zuzulegen, da die avids recht zickig sind, wenn sie nicht ordentlich entlüftet sind. manual zur code r gibts auf der avid seite...


----------



## noodle (21. Oktober 2012)

gute ansage!! vielen dank!! werd mich gleich morgen drumm kümmern...bin sehr gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie lange fährt man denn Bremsen bis sie entlüftet werden müssen? So als ca. Richtwert.. Habe die X0 World Cup...


----------



## Up&Down (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du bei der Code 2 Finger brauchst, stimmt was an der Bremse nicht. Entlüften kann schon mal nicht schaden, es sei denn du hast auf beiden Bremsen einen gut definierten Druckpunkt, der auch nicht wandert beim Fahren (dann sollte auch keine Luft im System sein).

*Manche Leute killen ihre Bremse auch langsam mit Brunox oder WD 40 ohne es zu merken. *Wer damit in der Werkstatt arbeitet, sollte sich im klaren sein, dass beim Rumsprayen mit dem Zeug immer fast unsichtbare Spraywolken entstehen, die nicht nur Gift für die Lunge sind, sondern sich auch auf den Bremsscheiben und von da auf den Belägen festsetzen (wenn es so lecker nach dem Zeug riecht, dann wabert es grad rum, mit nem 500 W-Strahler sieht man das dann auch). Langsam aber sicher verölt so die Bremse und verliert die Power.

Daher NIE Brunox oder WD40 in dem Raum rumsprühen, wo Bikes drin stehen. Wenn du intensiv das Zeug genutzt haben solltest, einfach mal Beläge wechseln und die Scheiben regelmäßig (insbesondere wenn du mit Brunox, WD40, Öl und Fett hantiert hast) mit Aceton reinigen (vorsicht, entfettet super, macht aber Lack kaputt).


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Oktober 2012)

Up&Down schrieb:


> Wenn du intensiv das Zeug genutzt haben solltest, einfach mal Beläge wechseln und die Scheiben regelmäßig (insbesondere wenn du mit Brunox, WD40, Öl und Fett hantiert hast) mit Aceton reinigen (vorsicht, entfettet super, macht aber Lack kaputt).



und da er ja auch nicht weiß, was der vorbesitzer mit den bremsen gemacht hat und neue Beläge nicht die welt kosten, wäre meine empfehlung auch auf verdacht 2x neue beläge bestellen...


----------



## Kerberos (22. Oktober 2012)

Doch noch ein Wort zu den Griffen. Ist Geschmackssache und kommt auf die Hände an, aber: Einen Teil meiner Fingerschmerzen bin ich los geworden, nachdem ich gewechselt habe von den dünnen, harten Lizard Skins Peaty zu den Odi Rogue, die haben einen grösseren Umfang und dämpfen besser. 

sent from mobile


----------



## Boogeyman012 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen, neue Beläge und aufjedenfall ein Entlüftungskit zu kaufen! Entlüften geht recht fix und kann man auch schnell lernen, es macht sogar spaß wie ich finde! 
Wenn die Beläge rausgebaut sind, den Bremssattel ordentlich sauber machen und aufjedenfall auch die Scheiben! 
So wie du es schilderst, dass die Bremse einen definierten Druckpunkt hat, jedoch kaum bremst und dabei noch Geräusche von sich gibt lässt mich darauf schließen, dass entweder die Beläge hinüber sind oder öl bzw. andere Flüssigkeiten, die die Leistung erheblich beeinträchtigen, im Spiel sind


----------



## delicious (23. Oktober 2012)

Der ultimative Tip wurde ja schon genannt:

"Das Buch Mastering Mountainbike Skills von Brian Lopes"

Da wird haarklein erklärt, wie man sein Gewicht am Besten verteilt: Immer so, daß das Gewicht hauptsächlich auf den Pedalen liegt, gepaart mit einer sehr tiefen "Angiffsposition", also Rücken fast parallel zum Sattel. Dann kommt noch dazu mit dem Gelände mitzugehen, sprich ziehen, drücken, pushen usw. 

Lohnt sich wirklich das anzuschaffen, auch wenn es in der deutschen Fassung etwas lieblos übersetzt worden ist, das Wesentliche kommt rüber. In dem Buch steckt weit mehr, als in allen anderen Büchern/DVDs zusammen ...


----------



## bascopeach (30. März 2013)

Up&Down schrieb:


> *Manche Leute killen ihre Bremse auch langsam mit Brunox oder WD 40 ohne es zu merken. *Wer damit in der Werkstatt arbeitet, sollte sich im klaren sein, dass beim Rumsprayen mit dem Zeug immer fast unsichtbare Spraywolken entstehen, die nicht nur Gift für die Lunge sind, sondern sich auch auf den Bremsscheiben und von da auf den Belägen festsetzen (wenn es so lecker nach dem Zeug riecht, dann wabert es grad rum, mit nem 500 W-Strahler sieht man das dann auch). Langsam aber sicher verölt so die Bremse und verliert die Power.
> 
> Daher NIE Brunox oder WD40 in dem Raum rumsprühen, wo Bikes drin stehen. Wenn du intensiv das Zeug genutzt haben solltest, einfach mal Beläge wechseln und die Scheiben regelmäßig (insbesondere wenn du mit Brunox, WD40, Öl und Fett hantiert hast) mit Aceton reinigen (vorsicht, entfettet super, macht aber Lack kaputt).



Das ist echt ein super Tipp!! Darüber habe ich nie nachgedacht...

Mir geht es ebenfalls manchmal so dass nach mehreren Abfahrten meine Hände einfach zu machen...

Deshalb hab ich mir die ODI Rogue überlegt, hab momentan die ODI Troy Lee Designs...

Was meint ihr, lohnt der Wechsel?


----------



## Cube99 (1. April 2013)

Habe das gleiche Problem nach ein paar Abfahrten im Bikepark fangen meine Finger an weh zu tun. Es beginnt immer mit dem Ringfinger und dann Mittelfinger und kleiner Finger. Zeigefinger (Bremsefinger, bremse mit einem Finger) schmerzt eigentlich nie. Da wo der Finger "angewachsen" ist tut es immer am besten weh. Wie ist das bei euch, tut es euch auch am Fingeransatz am besten weh? 
Ich werde jetzt auch mal versuchen die oben genannten Tipps, vor allem das mit der Gewichtsverteilung, zu beachten.


----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem nach ein paar Abfahrten im Bikepark fangen meine Finger an weh zu tun. Es beginnt immer mit dem Ringfinger und dann Mittelfinger und kleiner Finger. Zeigefinger (Bremsefinger, bremse mit einem Finger) schmerzt eigentlich nie. Da wo der Finger "angewachsen" ist tut es immer am besten weh. Wie ist das bei euch, tut es euch auch am Fingeransatz am besten weh?
> Ich werde jetzt auch mal versuchen die oben genannten Tipps, vor allem das mit der Gewichtsverteilung, zu beachten.



Da sind entweder die Nerven eingeklemmt bzw. die Sehnen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Hand trainiert ist.
Probier mal einen dickeren Griff, der mit etwas Gel polstert ist bzw. griffig/weich ist. Das hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## noodle (2. April 2013)

Sooo Leudens, 

ich kann ja jetzt nach einiger Zeit mal ein Update geben.

Mein Radl hat mal komplett neue Bremsbeläge gekriegt, alles wurde entlüftet und meinen Händen entsprechend eingestellt. Fette Lizard Skin Northshores drauf. Fühlt sich alles gleich viel stimmiger und wertiger an.
Erste Abfahrt in der neuen Saison (wegen Schnee und Flachland lang nicht gefahren) noch ein wenig verkrampft, aber deutlich gemerkt, dass die Bremsen wesentlich vertrauenserweckender sind.
Bei der zweiten Abfahrt also einfach mal gewagt. Daraus muss sich automatisch eine andere Körperhaltung ergeben haben. Insgesamt so, wie es auch schon angemerkt wurde: extrem flach aufm Radl.. gewissermaßen in "angriffs"haltung und der Blick weeeit vorne. 
Kostete natürlich an mancher Stelle etwas Überwindung, hatte aber den riiiiesen Vorteil, dass es meinen Händen und Armen super geht!
Ich habe mich anscheinend bisher einfach immer etwas zu weit hinten aufm Radl aufgehalten...dadurch standen die Arme zusätzlich unter Spannung.. sie mussten mich ja "hinten" halten, weswegen die Hände um so mehr greifen mussten... 
Jetzt mit neu entdeckter Position ist alles super entspannt!

Fazit:
Kinners ... Jannik hat lang für seine Erkenntnis gebraucht.... probiert mit der Position aufm Radl rum.. ist viel wichtiger, als man anfangs glaubt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. April 2013)

Da sich meine originalgriffe langsam auflösen, werd ich mal ebenfalls über andere nachdenken.. Odi rogue oder lizzard skins sagt ihr?

Zum Thema Buch: ich hab's mir auch vor einiger zeit bestellt, in engl. Bissel schwer zu lesen manchmal, aber hilft in jedem fall, man fährt deutlich aktiver, wobei ich mich recht schwer mit der tiefen Haltung tue... :/


----------



## Dakeyras (7. April 2013)

ich mag je eher dickere griffe, damit fahre ich irgendwie entspannter.

die North Shore von Lizard Skkins sind da schon die Ansage. Hatb die Version 1 auf dem Hardtail und inzwischen die neuen North Shore II am Fully. Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## bascopeach (7. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Da sich meine originalgriffe langsam auflösen, werd ich mal ebenfalls über andere nachdenken.. Odi rogue oder lizzard skins sagt ihr?:/



Also ich hab auch aufgrund des Freds hier von ODI Troy Lee auf ODI Rogue gewechselt und muss sagen dass ist schon n himmelweiter Unterschied...

Ich war jetzt noch nicht in Wildbad (is isses immer am schlimmsten  )
aber auch hier beim bissl rumbügeln merke ich doch sehr den Unterschied...


----------



## haibikefreak (15. Juni 2013)

hab auch mal eine frage: hab das problem dass ich bei wurzelpassagen völlig verkrampfe aber bei steinpassagen völlig "gechillt" drüber komm. bsp fahr ich die downhill am geisskopf ohne probleme aber die freeride komm ich nur langsam runter. hat jemand tipps oder ideen wodurch das kommen kann??


----------



## luxaltera (16. Juni 2013)

warscheinlich weil du schiss hast das dir das vorderrd wegrutscht was bei wurzeln schnell gehen kann. bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt weil ich wurzeln gewohnt bin und es nicht schlimm finde wenn das vorderrad ein bisschen seinen weg findet. Bei mir ist der gedanke vom fallen auf unnachgiebige steine eher hinderlich. 
Bei beidem gilt, entspannung suchen und durch. ich mach das indem ich kurz vorm problemspot ein paarmal mit den knien und armen einfeder um die zu lockern, daran denke um zu atmen. Dann linie suchen bremse auf und rüber da!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Juni 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch aufgrund des Freds hier von ODI Troy Lee auf ODI Rogue gewechselt und muss sagen dass ist schon n himmelweiter Unterschied...
> 
> Ich war jetzt noch nicht in Wildbad (is isses immer am schlimmsten  )
> aber auch hier beim bissl rumbügeln merke ich doch sehr den Unterschied...



Habe mir die jetzt auch geholt, isn ganz anderes fahren. habe keine schmerzen mehr in den handgelenken und hab das gefühl ich fahr n bissel sicherer..


----------



## bascopeach (23. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Habe mir die jetzt auch geholt, isn ganz anderes fahren. habe keine schmerzen mehr in den handgelenken und hab das gefühl ich fahr n bissel sicherer..



Meine Trailerfahrungen sind bisher auch sehr gut.

Die Teile müssen im Sommer noch Flims und Davos bestehen, danach gibts von mir dann ein Prädikat 

Genießt den Sommer!


----------

